# Which Vibraphone do you use?



## banes (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,

I'd like to add a good Vibraphone to my VI list, which one would you choose between Soniccouture, Orange Tree Samples and Moddart Vibes?

Soniccouture is the best sounding from the demos I've heard but also the heaviest (15GB). Which one do you prefer? Are there other contenders? 

Thanks


----------



## d.healey (Apr 8, 2018)

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/psi-vibraphone/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 8, 2018)

Kontakt factory vibraphone isn't bad at all imo. The GPO is pretty good. 

Most of the time I use the vibraphone and harp patch in BHOT and turn the harp mics off. Sounds pretty killer imo.


----------



## South Thames (Apr 8, 2018)

banes said:


> Soniccouture is the best sounding from the demos I've heard but also the heaviest (15GB). Which one do you prefer? Are there other contenders?



I own Sonicouture's vibes library, but I am actually looking for a replacement. Unlike their marimba, it seems like you can't remove the reverb. It also has inconveniently large patches, the pedalling doesn't handle v. well, and I can't easily get what I need from it quite a lot of the time. 

So am interested in responses to this thread -- looking for a standalone library preferably.


----------



## nordicguy (Apr 8, 2018)

This one worth a look at too: https://www.orangetreesamples.com/products/pure-jazz-vibes
I personally use Moddart Vibes.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 8, 2018)

I've got a lot of vibraphone libraries, but I think the SonicCouture library is the best, by far. Head and shoulders above anything else I've heard. They did a fantastic job with this instrument.

Regarding the pedaling, it's set up to play like a real vibraphone. Play a note on a real vibraphone without holding the pedal down, and you'll get a muted poink. It's easy to change the parameters of the pedal operation, though, to make it behave like a piano, if that's what you want.


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 8, 2018)

Be sure to give the playable demo version of Pure Jazz Vibes a try.

Although it's marketed for jazz, it's a very versatile library. It has close, mid, and far mic signals, but being recorded in a studio environment, they simply convey different perspectives without imparting room ambience in the mid and far signals.

Pure Jazz Vibes includes scripted tremolo, which models the rotation of the fans on the vibraphone with adjustable speed. It does this with each mic perspective individually, rather than just a generic LFO that applies to everything at once. Even though it's a matter of a few ms between the different mic distances, this detail makes a difference.

Our vibraphone library also includes mallet mutes, where the vibraphonist uses the mallet to gentle mute a ringing tine--something seldom included in vibraphone libraries, yet is an important technique.

The library also lets you select whether you want the instrument (and pedal) to behave like a keyboard instrument or to mimic the playability of a vibraphone.


----------



## banes (Apr 9, 2018)

gregjazz said:


> Although it's marketed for jazz, it's a very versatile library.



Which is perfect for me as I mostly play jazz. Downloading the demo right now

@Parsifal666, I tried Kontakt factory vibraphone and didn't like it, it's not bad but I didnt manage to make it sound like I want


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 9, 2018)

banes said:


> Which is perfect for me as I mostly play jazz. Downloading the demo right now
> 
> @Parsifal666, I tried Kontakt factory vibraphone and didn't like it, it's not bad but I didnt manage to make it sound like I want



You might want to try it again, and if you haven't dicked around with the knobs (uh, that doesn't sound right sorry lol!) then you might want to give that a try. The main thing is: try to remember to keep that reverb off. 

But I always use the BHOT first, because I love the sound of that vib.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 9, 2018)

d.healey said:


> https://www.kontakthub.com/product/psi-vibraphone/


My favourite one since a few years back. Smooth vintage sound.


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 9, 2018)

Artvista has a very nice sounding Vibes too.
http://artvista.net/cool_vibes.html


----------



## CT (Apr 9, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Most of the time I use the vibraphone and harp patch in BHOT and turn the harp mics off. Sounds pretty killer imo.



This is what I do, too. It's nice to have the bowed version right there via keyswitch. When I want a softer, mellower sound, I use the Labs vibraphone, sometimes with a little tremolo added.


----------



## imagegod (Apr 9, 2018)

This is nice, and its free!

https://www.xperimentaproject.com/xperimenta-vibrafono/


----------



## banes (Apr 10, 2018)

thanks for the links, I will have a look at the audio demos. PSI Vibraphone is really smooth.

@Parsifal666 what do you mean by BHOT?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 10, 2018)

Apologies for talking out of turn but I think @Parsifal666 is referring to Bernard Herrmann Orchestral Toolkit from Spitfire.


----------



## Dr Belasco (Apr 10, 2018)

I use the vibraphone from VSL's Horizon in EXS24 and the one from Project Sam.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 10, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Apologies for taking out of turn but I think @Parsifal666 is referring to Bernard Herrmann Orchestral Toolkit from Spitfire.



Abso-rootin'-tootley. At one point I really abused the xylophone/trumpet and vibraphone/harp patches in the BHOT. I had to force myself to stop including those combinations in my music (hard to not be crazy about Bernard's music to begin with). 

These days I usually just use the solo mics for each on BHOT. You know, that library is really great to get your hands dirty with, and I mean from a programming perspective. If you read that manual and keep it open as you mess with the library, you find you can do SO much with the way the keyswitching, controls etc. are set up. 

BHOT is hands down my favorite Spitfire product, and I own a bunch. I think they outdid themselves there. Maybe we could see soon a Miklós Rózsa Toolkit, or even go for something like a Gustav Mahler Toolkit. I think we composers would gain one hell of a lot from Toolkits like that, at the very least greater knowledge about those two Great Composers.

In fact, learning so much about Bernard's music through that Toolkit was one of the most happily satisfying aspects of it for me. \m/


----------



## brek (Apr 10, 2018)

TIL there is a vibraphone in Kontakt Factory library!? I'm guessing it was added sometime after Komplete 9 or I'm completely embarrassed for having missed it all these years. I usually use the one in GPO... which, as mentioned above, is good for what it is.


----------



## fixxer49 (Apr 13, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Abso-rootin'-tootley. At one point I really abused the xylophone/trumpet and vibraphone/harp patches in the BHOT.


in the Bernard Herrman library, is the harp/vibe combination baked in, or is it possible to separate just vibes? (i too am looking to upgrade my vibes game.)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 13, 2018)

fixxer49 said:


> in the Bernard Herrman library, is the harp/vibe combination baked in, or is it possible to separate just vibes? (i too am looking to upgrade my vibes game.)



BHOT is far more programmable than that my friend (it's my absolute favorite Spitfire library btw and I own a bunch of their stuff). You can use the helpful mics to knock out either instrument it, plus you can experiment with the levels to come up with some seriously cool sounds (I highly recommend trying all this).

BHOT...hard to lose with that one. I use the Chris Hein for solo and duo strings, but for ensembles if I'm not using EWHS then it's BHOT (sometimes layered with each other). 

I'm a broken record, but I highly recommend folks who are just coming out of the honeymoon phase to work much more with dry samples. Not only because they're so much more malleable, but it helps tons to get your ear used to timbres ornament free, the bare instrument.


----------



## fixxer49 (Apr 13, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> BHOT is far more programmable than that my friend (it's my absolute favorite Spitfire library btw and I own a bunch of their stuff). You can use the helpful mics to knock out either instrument it, plus you can experiment with the levels to come up with some seriously cool sounds (I highly recommend trying all this).
> 
> BHOT...hard to lose with that one. I use the Chris Hein for solo and duo strings, but for ensembles if I'm not using EWHS then it's BHOT (sometimes layered with each other).
> 
> I'm a broken record, but I highly recommend folks who are just coming out of the honeymoon phase to work much more with dry samples. Not only because they're so much more malleable, but it helps tons to get your ear used to timbres ornament free, the bare instrument.


so, what you're saying is.... you like BHOT  seriously, thank you for the response - i have a bunch of SF libs, but i haven't had a professional need (yet) for the BH thing. your enthusiasm makes me wanna go back and check it out...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 13, 2018)

fixxer49 said:


> so, what you're saying is.... you like BHOT  seriously, thank you for the response - i have a bunch of SF libs, but i haven't had a professional need (yet) for the BH thing. your enthusiasm makes me wanna go back and check it out...



lol! Something like that.


----------



## fixxer49 (Apr 13, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> lol! Something like that.


i actually went VSL for vibes today. (it was a short-term need, and also i really like using their VI player.) it's doing the job.


----------



## CT (Apr 13, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> BHOT is far more programmable than that my friend (it's my absolute favorite Spitfire library btw and I own a bunch of their stuff). You can use the helpful mics to knock out either instrument it, plus you can experiment with the levels to come up with some seriously cool sounds (I highly recommend trying all this).
> 
> BHOT...hard to lose with that one. I use the Chris Hein for solo and duo strings, but for ensembles if I'm not using EWHS then it's BHOT (sometimes layered with each other).
> 
> I'm a broken record, but I highly recommend folks who are just coming out of the honeymoon phase to work much more with dry samples. Not only because they're so much more malleable, but it helps tons to get your ear used to timbres ornament free, the bare instrument.



Agreed!

I've spent most of my ~7 years working with VI's, until these last few months, using certain very dry libraries, mostly because they were the cheaper option, but also because I bought into the idea that their dryness made them more flexible.

After all this time, using all the tricks out there, I've never been able to achieve anything with them that satisfies me. I've only once heard anyone else do it, but that guy is a wizard who could make even the most primitive stuff sound good... and has.

The BH library is more than just dry. The room is tight, but not dead. Everyone is seated properly, so there is actual dimension in the sound; a sense of width and depth. And, it sounds alive! None of those things, I'm now convinced, can be faked. I love AIR, but I also now know that I'm fully onboard with any dry libraries SF does. They've got it right.

The different mic's are a great tool as well. I can make it sound punchy and fit to a short reverb, or more lush and suited to a big cathedral treatment. I guess you could say I'm another enthusiastic fan.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 13, 2018)

miket said:


> The BH library is more than just dry. The room is tight, but not dead. Everyone is seated properly, so there is actual dimension in the sound; a sense of width and depth. And, it sounds alive! None of those things, I'm now convinced, can be faked. I love AIR, but I also now know that I'm fully onboard with any dry libraries SF does. They've got it right.
> 
> The different mic's are a great tool as well. I can make it sound punchy and fit to a short reverb, or more lush and suited to a big cathedral treatment.



I think Mike just described everything way better than I did lol! He's right.

You can use that library on anything, but it's an absolute blast going old school freeky with it. The Ondes Martenot and old Moog samples are surprisingly quite useful (I've used them in two movements of my last symphony...insane sounds!).

I could gush all day about BHOT. But, back on topic yes, the BHOT Vibraphone sounds pretty darn good isolated or with the harp. I've gotten killer timbres messing with the levels on the two. Another combination great on BHOT are the 1/2 section string shorts (btw the sordinos are NICE in this library imo) with the harp/celeste. You might try it. I'd put up an example but I suck lol!


----------



## Joshua Campbell (Apr 13, 2018)

3 that I use...

Orange Tree - for the more jazzy kind of stuff.
Sonic Couture - when I'm doing percussion that has more of a percussion ensemble or Phillip Glass kind of vibe...
Virtual Drumline - when I'm working in finale and just need a decent playback. VDL was one of the first libraries I ever purchased, and I still dig it...


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 14, 2018)

VSL has 20% off.


----------



## CT (Apr 14, 2018)

Joshua Campbell said:


> 3 that I use...
> 
> Orange Tree - for the more jazzy kind of stuff.
> Sonic Couture - when I'm doing percussion that has more of a percussion ensemble or Phillip Glass kind of vibe...
> Virtual Drumline - when I'm working in finale and just need a decent playback. VDL was one of the first libraries I ever purchased, and I still dig it...



Does the Soniccouture vibraphone offer anything other than hard mallets? I was considering picking it up, but I would like soft mallets and bows, too....


----------



## gregh (Apr 14, 2018)

miket said:


> Does the Soniccouture vibraphone offer anything other than hard mallets? I was considering picking it up, but I would like soft mallets and bows, too....


don't think so


----------



## banes (Apr 15, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> VSL has 20% off.



Thanks kitekrazy, it's 25% off and there's even hard mallet in the Full Library. It's tempting but I suppose it would be better to get Vienna Instruments Pro too. I think I'm going to stick with Orange Tree


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 15, 2018)

Sculpture and Chromaphone 2.


----------



## Rv5 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey all, just saw this at the time I'm working on a Vibraphone library and in early test stages, so thought I'd drop a little freebie: https://www.waverunneraudio.com/shop/vibes-alpha-free/ (available here).

It's in an Alpha state, more accurately pre-Alpha really as the patch is from our test session. The process being initial recordings > instrument build > testing > 'informed' recording session. Included are 2 mic perspectives for closed valve pp sustain with x4 rr. At this point I'm testing for sample response, making decisions here and there.

Just a little freebie to show what's in the works, and a couple pics from the session:












And here's a little about the Vibraphone player 
Alexandre Gagatsis

This patch when completed will be x2 dynamics focusing on soft and super soft, x2/3 mic positions with open/closed valve, vibrato control and x2 articulations.​


----------



## Joshua Campbell (May 13, 2018)

miket said:


> Does the Soniccouture vibraphone offer anything other than hard mallets? I was considering picking it up, but I would like soft mallets and bows, too....



No... Soft Mallets and Bowed would be cool though! It does have a transient design sort of thing on the fx tab... Cool when you don't want a natural sounding set of Vibes...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 13, 2018)

I like Fluffy Audio's "My Vibes" too. Check out the demos. 

https://fluffyaudio.com/shop/my-vibes/


----------



## banes (May 14, 2018)

Thanks TigerTheFrog, I'll check the demos


----------



## fcangia (May 28, 2018)

imagegod said:


> This is nice, and its free!
> 
> https://www.xperimentaproject.com/xperimenta-vibrafono/





Thankyou! I'm working on a new sampled Vibrafono. It will be ready whitin few months, in my website (XPERIMENTA Project).

If you want there's also a nice vibrafono made by FluffyAudio https://fluffyaudio.com/shop/my-vibes/


----------



## Michael Stibor (May 28, 2018)

Big fan of the Pianoteq one. It's the only one I've found that sits well in a dense orchestral mix, but also sounds great on it's own. I was previously using the one included in VSL's special Edition, but it's not great by any means.


----------



## stfciu (Aug 3, 2018)

Anyone can recommend Acousticsamples vib being on sale now?


----------



## geronimo (Aug 8, 2018)

banes said:


> Are there other contenders?
> Thanks



https://www.handheldsound.com/instruments/scoring-mallets/#*


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 8, 2018)

I posted this in the "freebie" section, but don't know if it got noticed..I think this is a really good free vibraphone. They also have a free xylophone..
https://www.splashsound.org/vibraphone.html


----------



## JJP (Aug 8, 2018)

Personally, I use a Musser M48, Pro Traveler model. Though, that's not virtual.


----------



## Josh Richman (Aug 8, 2018)

I’ve got the Soniccouture one and it’s great! I’ve got an extra copy for sale to, if anyone is interested. PM me an offer. https://vi-control.net/community/th...e-instruments-bundle-deal.73797/#post-4264869


----------



## fcangia (Aug 18, 2018)

*Hey guys! *Just today I released a new sampled vibrafono: *XPERIMENTA XVibe*.

It has a creative user interface and a nice and realistic sound for all purpouses. If you want to try it, there's a -15% off discount for all VI Forum users, only for 1 week! Coupon code: VICONTROL2018


Official Link: _https://www.xperimentaproject.com/xperimenta-xvibe/
(link fixed)_


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Aug 18, 2018)

Pure Vibes (OrangeTree) and Scoring Vibes (HandHeldSound) are my go-to for a featured part. The vibes in Orchestral Perc (Spitfire) work well in a more orchestral context.


----------



## smichaelmusic (Aug 18, 2018)

vir2's vital series mallets has a nice dry vibraphone in it. has soft and hard mallet options https://www.bigfishaudio.com/detail.html?530561 
just one more option i'm throwing in the mix


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread but I was wondering if anyone could recommend an extended range vibraphone, 4 octaves ideally? I've come across the one by Cinematique Instruments which is 4 and a half octaves but I'm not totally convinced by the sound and at only 600MB I find it a little hard to believe that it is as extensive as described on their product page... Are there any other better ones?

Thanks!


----------



## Bemused (Mar 10, 2021)

aaronnt1 said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread but I was wondering if anyone could recommend an extended range vibraphone, 4 octaves ideally? I've come across the one by Cinematique Instruments which is 4 and a half octaves but I'm not totally convinced by the sound and at only 600MB I find it a little hard to believe that it is as extensive as described on their product page... Are there any other better ones?
> 
> Thanks!


Perhaps this ? https://8dio.com/instrument/8dio-vibraphone/ 
Some intersting artics as well. Price is ok. I have it.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Ok thanks but are you sure it is 4 octaves? From a quick glance, it doesn't even look to be a full 3 octaves...


----------



## Bemused (Mar 10, 2021)

Just checked and it is across the full 61 keys of my Triton keyboard. The green keys I suspect are stretched and the purple fully sampled (on video)


----------



## aaronnt1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Ok thanks, I thought that might be the case. Still it does sound good, will listen some more!


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Mar 10, 2021)

aaronnt1 said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread but I was wondering if anyone could recommend an extended range vibraphone, 4 octaves ideally? I've come across the one by Cinematique Instruments which is 4 and a half octaves but I'm not totally convinced by the sound and at only 600MB I find it a little hard to believe that it is as extensive as described on their product page... Are there any other better ones?
> 
> Thanks!


Have a look at this one. It can be extended:









Pure Jazz Vibes


Jazz vibraphone library for Kontakt




www.orangetreesamples.com


----------



## JPQ (Mar 10, 2021)

Not yet used but i bet i use vsl special edition vol 1 synchronized or presonus studio one factory content one. even if i like sound (i like somelevel) i cannot get soon better. even other more often needed sound is same thing.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Mar 10, 2021)

I own a lot of vibraphone sample libraries, and the SonicCouture vibraphone is still my favorite by far, for most uses (unless I'm really looking for a real contextual vibraphone sound where the instrument sounds like it's coming from the percussion section in the back of an orchestra). The SonicCouture library is just exquisite.


----------

